# Tshark capture filter broken

## fincoop

Maybe I'm doing something wrong, but since forever I have done a command like

```
tshark -i ppp0 port 80
```

 and I would see a stream of packets on source or destination port 80. But since the last two updates this command fails. Any idea why?

----------

## papahuhn

Is your question actually "why" or would you like to know the current syntax?

----------

## fincoop

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> Is your question actually "why" or would you like to know the current syntax?

 

I want the current syntax please.

----------

## papahuhn

```
tshark -i eth0 -f "port 80"
```

 works for me (I don't have ppp0).

----------

## fincoop

 *papahuhn wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> tshark -i eth0 -f "port 80"
> ```
> ...

 

Ok that works. The syntax I used to use forever doesn't work anymore. Thanks for the help.

----------

